
Read the full FISA court order compelling Verizon to hand over data to the NSA - knowtheory
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2013/jun/06/verizon-telephone-data-court-order
======
chiph
The irony of a TS/NOFORN document being hosted by a foreign newspaper is
funny. (NOFORN means no foreign nationals are allowed to know about it)

BTW, if anyone has an active US security clearance, don't follow that link --
the government holds that secret is secret, even when it's public knowledge.
And that won't protect you from a need-to-know restriction.

